# Topics > Robotics > Industrial robots >  KUKA lightweight robot (LBR iiwa), industrial and medical robot, KUKA AG, Augsburg, Bavaria, Germany

## Airicist

Manufacturer - KUKA AG

Website - lbr-iiwa.com

Medical robotics, LBR Med

----------


## Airicist

LBR iiwa - Collision Detection with Safety-Rated Technology 

 Published on May 30, 2014




> + clamping detection
> + detection of a free-space collision

----------


## Airicist

LBR iiwa - Teaching by Demonstration

 Published on Jun 2, 2014




> + recording positions by keypress
> + moving along recorded positions

----------


## Airicist

LBR iiwa Imagefilm 

 Published on Jun 3, 2014

----------


## Airicist

LBR iiwa - Teaching Positions 

Published on Jun 17, 2014

----------


## Airicist

LBR iiwa - Examples for Safety-Features 

 Published on Jul 2, 2014




> Examples for Safety-Features in Redundant Design, Performance Level d, Category 3 and T?V Certification in Process
> + Workspace and protected space
> + Speed monitoring
> + Collision detection

----------


## Airicist

Assembly of flexible tube insert 

Published on Jul 9, 2014




> Assembly demonstration with KUKA robot and Robotiq 3-finger adaptive gripper.

----------


## Airicist

LBR iiwa Image Movie 

 Published on Jul 11, 2014




> Sensitive robotics -- A new era in industrial robotics is beginning. 40 years after the first industrial robot was used, KUKA is opening a new chapter in the history of industrial robotics with the LBR iiwa. "LBR" stands for "Leichtbauroboter" (German for lightweight robot), "iiwa" for "intelligent industrial work assistant". As the first series-produced sensitive robot suitable for HRC, the LBR iiwa is opening up new areas that were previously closed to automation.

----------


## Airicist

Human-Robot-Collaboration by LBR iiwa: Interview with KUKA Product Manager Christian Felkel 

 Published on Aug 18, 2014




> KUKA Product Manager Christian Felkel is talking about the first robot for human-robot collaboration, the LBR iiwa, at AUTOMATICA 2014 in Munich, Germany.

----------


## Airicist

LBR iiwa KUKA TV 

 Published on Aug 22, 2014




> KUKA TV, the automatic camera robot for news studios.

----------


## Airicist

LBR iiwa - Interactive Assembly 

 Published on Aug 26, 2014




> KUKA's sensitive LBR iiwa showing its ability to interactive assembly, utilizing its joint torque sensors for gesture control.

----------


## Airicist

LBR iiwa - Adaptive Assembly 

 Published on Sep 3, 2014




> Thanks to its sensitivity, KUKA's LBR iiwa can assemble non-rigid parts in human-robot collaboration or independently.

----------


## Airicist

LBR iiwa - Speed AND Sensitivity 

 Published on Sep 25, 2014




> With KUKA's sensitive LBR iiwa, you can combine processes with and without human-robot contact and run them at different speeds and forces.

----------


## Airicist

LBR iiwa - Teaching by Demonstration II 

 Published on Oct 1, 2014




> KUKA's sensitive LBR iiwa can be tought in the easist possible way - by demonstration. In its interaction with the human it is at the same time safe and precise

----------


## Airicist

LBR iiwa Best-Fit-Joining 

 Published on Oct 7, 2014




> KUKA's LBR iiwa can handle imprecisely positioned parts in close cooperation with the worker thanks to its sensitive features.

----------


## Airicist

LBR iiwa sensitive sensors 

 Published on Nov 18, 2014




> The sensitive sensors of the LBR iiwa allow it to stops its movements before any damage happens

----------


## Airicist

Budii, autonomous BMW i3, Rinspeed AG, Zumikon, Switzerland

----------


## Airicist

LBR iiwa - Performance and Flexibility via Compliance 

Published on Apr 27, 2015




> + High motion performance Compensation for inaccuracy
> + Identical program: Adaptability for inaccurately defined and variable tasks

----------


## Airicist

LBR iiwa - Kinematic Redundancy 

Published on Apr 27, 2015




> + Null Space Motion
> + Null Space Compliance

----------


## Airicist

Swisslog & KUKA: Automated Item Picking (AIP)

Published on May 22, 2015




> The newly developed Automated Item Pick workstation, unveiled in Hannover, has made the vision a reality. Perfectly suited for industrial applications, the concept combines two automated storage and picking systems from Swisslog, CarryPick and AutoStore, with KUKA’s collaborative lightweight robot, LBR iiwa, to create the first-ever interactive human-robot picking station.

----------


## Airicist

KUKA KR QUANTEC assembly with LBR iiwa

Published on May 31, 2015




> Watch two LBR iiwa in an actual assembly scenario working on the hand of the KR QUANTEC robot. 
> 
> - thanks to its seven axis the LBR iiwa is able to reach even the most difficult points in confined spaces.
> - assembly with high precision and repeatability
> - active compliance controller

----------


## Airicist

KUKA mobile robotics iiwa

Published on Jun 15, 2015




> The LBR iiwa goes mobile and navigates autonomously and safely.
> 
> + fine postitioning of the platform
> + sensitive calibration and inspection without external sensors
> + pickup of toolboxes
> + reading of barcode
> + utmost precision thanks to omnidirectional wheel technology
> + autonomous navigation thanks to KUKA Navigation Solution Software
> + Safe collaboration between humans and robots through use of laser scanner
> + positioning of the toolboxes on the deposit fixture

----------


## Airicist

KUKA LBR iiwa in Paulaner beer pouring contest

Published on Sep 29, 2015




> KUKA's sensitive light weight robot LBR iiwa challenges German radio host Bernhard Fleischmann in pouring a Paulaner Hefeweizen beer - see who holds the upper hand.






Paulaner and KUKA Robot Beer Contest - Behind-the-Scenes

Published on Sep 5, 2017




> We're getting close to Oktoberfest! Go behind the scenes for the fun of making the original movie.
> 
> KUKA's sensitive light weight robot LBR iiwa challenges German radio host Bernhard Fleischmann "Fleischi" in pouring a Paulaner Hefeweizen beer

----------


## Airicist

Robotic bar tending in Shanghai at CIIF 2015

Published on Nov 17, 2015




> We had a bar inside the KUKA booth at the China International Industry Fair 2015, but this wasn’t just any bar. In addition to nice hand-made coffee and some finger foods, our bar had KUKA’s LBR iiwa serving up some tasty German beer for our booth attendees. Not only did this show off LBR iiwa’s very serious ability to work safely next to humans and accomplish interesting tasks, it led to some fun reactions from attendees and beer drinkers alike. Find out what they was on their minds in this candid video from the show floor.

----------


## Airicist

Autonomous transportation with mobile robot KMR iiwa

Published on Nov 26, 2015




> KUKA offers mobile systems for internal logistics
> + Utmost precision thanks to omnidirectional wheel technology
> + Autonomous navigation thanks to KUKA. Navigation Solution software
> + Safe collaboration between humans and robots through use of laser scanner
> + Automated material flow through networking of production and supplier

----------


## Airicist

Evotion designer Arm & Kuka IIWA

Published on Dec 29, 2015

----------


## Airicist

KUKA LBR iiwa Robot Optimizes Electronic Circuit Production

Published on Mar 8, 2016




> At the ASM in-house Technology Show 2015 held at the SMT Center of Competence in the company’s Munich headquarters to coincide with Productronica in Munich, ASM Assembly Systems – a leading global manufacturer of production solutions for the electronics industry – demonstrated two variants of the KUKA LBR iiwa (intelligent industrial work assistant). 
> 
> The robot was featured as a stationary variant supplying material for production and, mounted on a mobile platform, as the KMR iiwa during ongoing operations in a SIPLACE SMT line. The aim of the application was not so much to present a finished solution as to demonstrate options for the Smart Factory to visitors from the ASM partner network. 
> 
> LBR iiwa enables new automation solutions without safety fencing
> As part of the showcase applications, the LBR iiwa takes component reels from the SIPLACE Tower and places them on the component trolley in the desired order. In doing so, the sensitive lightweight robot interacts with the human operator without the need for a protected space. “The showcase consisting of the two applications was a highlight at our in-house Technology Show in November 2015,” explains Bernhard Fritz, Head of the SMT Center of Competence at ASM Assembly Systems. The primary objective for the use of robots is to boost productivity while maintaining high quality.
> 
> “This robot-based automation will allow our customers’ employees to avoid errors and simplify tasks in the pre-setup area and placement line in the future,” says Fritz. Thanks to its integrated sensor systems, the LBR iiwa is designed for direct collaboration with its human “colleagues”, can safely handle sensitive products and does not require a protected space. SMT users would be able to pass workpieces to the robot directly if required, making the production process even more flexible and space-saving.

----------


## Airicist

KUKA at Mecspe 2016 - Robotics for Innovation

Published on Mar 16, 2016




> This week our Italian KUKA colleagues are in Parma, Italy, at Mecspe 2016, showing off our latest robotic innovations for the manufacturing industry. 
> 
> Mecspe is a premiere Italian trade fair for materials, machines and processing technologies. Before the show officially opens, the friendly Italian team has pulled an all-nighter putting together a fun video highlighting our booth, our partnership with Siemens, and mapping out all the other booths of our partners showcasing more KUKA orange robots at the show.
> 
> Hope you can stop by and say hi: March 17-19 Parma Fairground 
> 
> Mecspe website: mecspe.com

----------


## Airicist

Humans and robots collaborate to build vehicle armrests at Yanfeng

Published on Dec 12, 2018




> The KUKA LBR iiwa robot, which is capable of human-robot collaboration (HRC), is used in production operations at automotive supplier Yanfeng Automotive Interiors in Lüneburg (Germany). The sensitive robot fastens screws to assemble armrests for the doors of the Opel Insignia, sharing the workspace with the human operators.

----------

